# my 86 regal interior



## juicedinsanta12

...heres the pic wit the fully working display.. got it a while back just updated it now,


----------



## juicedinsanta12




----------



## juicedinsanta12




----------



## juicedinsanta12




----------



## juicedinsanta12




----------



## jevonniespapi

beautiful.


----------



## lowchevy1989




----------



## cashmoneyspeed

The whole car looks very clean. I'm lovin the digital dash, no headrests, and the color too.


----------



## OGJordan

That interior is THE SHIT, who did the seats?


----------



## ferns213

NICE WORK..... WHO DID IT


----------



## MR. BUICK

Very clean... 

Damn, I just noticed the euro style headlights! :thumbsup:


----------



## enough_talkin

very good job on the seats...everything is very smooth and clean


----------



## juicedinsanta12

well the seats the consule and top half of the door panels were done by this shop in oxnard california, the name is rubios. the rest all the panels, carpet, dash colum package tray , everything else was all me. theres no other info on the shop, its a hole in the wall place no number nothing. :uh: i could give directions to anyone that would like um.


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jul 18 2007, 12:17 AM~8334108
> *The whole car looks very clean.  I'm lovin the digital dash, no headrests, and the color too.
> *


tahnks bro, but im not done yet i still gotta pick up my headrests, and my seat belts too. .  the inside before was this weird green, like a mint. ps this regal is an 81. well was an 81 now a 86 :uh:


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jul 18 2007, 12:50 PM~8337085
> *Very clean...
> 
> Damn, I just noticed the euro style headlights!  :thumbsup:
> *


the header panel along with the caprice lights already mounted is for sale. discount if u send me your 84-87 chrome bezels. fuck it, ill throw in some fender mounted cornering lights.


----------



## juicedinsanta12




----------



## 3wheelKing

nice and clean :thumbsup:


----------



## doobie

NICE!!!!!! how was the dash done


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Homie that looks to be 110% DONE ! *:0 

*You certainly paid attention to detail. I especially like the caprice headlights *


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by doobie_@Jul 18 2007, 08:54 PM~8340848
> *NICE!!!!!! how was the dash done
> *


 take it out the car, spray some vinyl prep on it , scuff it down good with a red scuff pad, rinse it, dry..... . then quikly wipe it down with thinner . dry...... then spray some vinyl paint. i usd SEM color coat, just enough to cover it


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 19 2007, 09:01 AM~8343941
> *Homie that looks to be 110% DONE !  :0
> 
> You certainly paid attention to detail. I especially like the caprice headlights
> *


 well its almost done i still need to pick up my seat belts and headrests.  :biggrin: :0


----------



## PICAZZO

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


SHOULD HAVE THOSE PICS IN A FEW HOURS BRO


----------



## PICAZZO

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


SHOULD HAVE THOSE PICS IN A FEW HOURS BRO


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

uffin: those seats are smokin clean


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 19 2007, 02:33 PM~8346235
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> SHOULD HAVE THOSE PICS IN A FEW HOURS BRO
> *


orale cool thanks ....... :cheesy:


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 19 2007, 02:37 PM~8346276
> *uffin: those seats are smokin clean
> *


 thanks ! all the credit to RUBIOS in oxnard ,CA 805 :biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82

Leather or vinyl? Either way it looks good, I usually don't like vinyl or leather with pillow tops, but in this case they did a good job. I think where people fuck up is when the pillow tops are way poofy. Nice ride


----------



## big pimpin

That shit looks real dope!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Jul 19 2007, 01:43 PM~8346332
> *thanks !  all the credit to RUBIOS in oxnard ,CA 805 :biggrin:
> *



is that the person who did it or is that the place you got them done at


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Jul 20 2007, 10:24 AM~8352831
> *Leather or vinyl?  Either way it looks good, I usually don't like vinyl or leather with pillow tops, but in this case they did a good job.  I think where people fuck up is when the pillow tops are way poofy.  Nice ride
> *


its vinyl, and yea i know what u mean but this guy knows his shit.


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 20 2007, 03:37 PM~8354864
> *is that the person who did it or is that the place you got them done at
> *


i took the seats , consule, and the top half of the door panels to him, did everything else in my garage :biggrin:


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 20 2007, 12:16 PM~8353516
> *That shit looks real dope!!!!!  :thumbsup:   *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## bkjaydog

that shit is off the hook. are those the original seats from an 81. or some other car. I been trying to find those 40/40 seats for the longest.


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:.

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Jul 20 2007, 04:16 PM~8355399
> *i took the seats , consule, and the top half of the door panels to him, did everything else in my garage :biggrin:
> *



well then i guess you deserve some credit as well


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Jul 25 2007, 08:36 PM~8391628
> *that shit is off the hook. are those the original seats from an 81. or some other car. I been trying to find those 40/40 seats for the longest.
> *


yeah the seats are OG the 78 through 87 pillow buttons are the same , and they came with the arm rest attached to the passenger seat. make yur seats 40/40 just unbolt the armrest , cut yur foam padding, take a plasma cutter/grinder to the steel frame . :biggrin:


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 25 2007, 10:21 PM~8392696
> *well then i guess you deserve some credit as well
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## lalo_d_orozco

was up homie how much for that header panel w/ caprice lights


----------



## lalo_d_orozco

$$ waz up or how for u to make one


----------



## 925eastbayrider

thats bad ass bro


----------



## laquerhead

i like the center console most


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Jul 18 2007, 06:41 PM~8339561
> *well the seats the consule and top half of the door panels were done by this shop in oxnard california, the name is rubios. the rest all the panels, carpet, dash colum package tray , everything else was all me. theres no other info on the shop, its a hole in the wall place no number nothing. :uh:  i could give directions to anyone that would like um.
> *


looks tight.


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 07:02 AM~8444251
> *looks tight.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## willie7797

that is clean good job


----------



## HIGH HITTER

:thumbsup:


----------



## Topox3

fuck!!! it has a better interior than my cutty!!


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by Topox3_@Aug 7 2007, 05:44 AM~8491475
> *fuck!!! it has a better interior than my cutty!!
> *


 :uh: NO WAY!!!!!!! BETTER THAN YOUR CUTTY'S!!!!!!!! :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Aug 7 2007, 10:00 PM~8499238
> *:uh: NO WAY!!!!!!! BETTER THAN YOUR CUTTY'S!!!!!!!! :uh:  :cheesy:
> *


post a pic, let us check it out :biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82

What year those caprice lights from? You have to cut up the header panel, or just the bezels to make them fit?

How much just for the caprice lights?


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Aug 10 2007, 07:33 AM~8519771
> *What year those caprice lights from?  You have to cut up the header panel, or just the bezels to make them fit?
> 
> How much just for the caprice lights?
> *


the lights are like the 88 89 90 caprices, and na u gotta do alot of fabricating / chopping/ rigging, and i got mines for 20 bucks in the junk yard in san fernando


----------



## juicedinsanta12

100% done now. got my headrests back today!!! finally lol fuck it needed them BAD!! :cheesy:


----------



## pinche chico

good job and good color choice :thumbsup: 
ive been looking for that style gauges,,im a big regal fan as well,we had one grand national here in eugene but fucker dissapeared from the junk yard quick!SICK RIDE!!
**btw**why did my regal have amber fender lights and yours are clear?


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Aug 12 2007, 02:35 AM~8533327
> *
> **btw**why did my regal have amber fender lights and yours are clear?
> *


sounds like your regal was a 78-80, they have those lights.


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Aug 10 2007, 02:32 PM~8523766
> *the lights are like the 88 89 90 caprices, and na u gotta do alot of fabricating / chopping/ rigging, and i got mines for 20 bucks in the junk yard in san fernando
> *


I got rid of my headrest, and now only have lap belts. Maybe I should have kept mine and just got rid of the plastice piece for the seatbelt.

I got an extra pair of headlight bezels so Im going to chop those bitches up and see how they fit. So was most of this rigging and fabricating done to the bezels only? How much chopping if at all did you do to the header panel? Did they just plug in the same? I know the high beams and regular beams got different plugs, one has 3 male ends and the other 2.


----------



## juicedinsanta12

THERES A SHIT LOAD OF CUTTING, pretty much dont give up, the bezels aint shit compared to the header panel bro


----------



## Topox3

What I actually meant was that: the regal has a better stock interior than cutties, in my humble opinion. although I like both equally, having a regal in NYC, kinda makes me look like a snow plow with the damn grill. But your interior looks real firme homie, it's really "REGAL"( fancy) no pun intended.:


----------



## acosta512

Looking real good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631

nice!!!!!


----------



## dirty_duece

thats fucken clean!!!!


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by Topox3_@Aug 14 2007, 08:28 PM~8555483
> *What I actually  meant was that: the regal has a better stock interior than cutties, in my humble opinion. although I like both equally, having a regal in NYC, kinda makes me look like a snow plow with the damn grill. But your interior looks real firme homie, it's really "REGAL"( fancy) no pun intended.:
> *


 :biggrin: cool i agree completley thanks alot :biggrin:


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Aug 16 2007, 11:30 AM~8568840
> *thats fucken clean!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## frishizle

wow thats clean


----------



## B_BORGERDING

Very nice man!!! Looks done to me!!

I love the Leather, and Power seats!!!!!


----------



## GUS 650

clean


----------



## THEREGAL

what is that center conole out of


----------



## t_durden

Car looks real clean. I've always liked the pillowback seats. :thumbsup:


----------



## BYT'SFINEST

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Nov 6 2007, 07:34 AM~9165619
> *what is that center conole out of
> *


X2 :dunno:


----------



## La Lo

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Maricoparider

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Jul 19 2007, 01:11 PM~8346063
> *take it out the car, spray some vinyl prep on it , scuff it down good with a red scuff pad, rinse it, dry..... . then quikly wipe it down with thinner . dry...... then spray some vinyl paint. i usd SEM color coat, just enough to cover it
> *


ttt
that clean!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

I GOT A COUPLE QUESTIONS...FIRST HOW DID THE CAPRICE LIGHTS FIT??? SECOND HOW DID LONG HAVE YOU HAD THE DASH DYED OR PAINTED?? I WANNA DO MINE BUT I DONT WANNA RUIN ANYTHING THATS GOOD BY RE-DOING IT AND IT ONLY LASTING A YEAR OR SO ...THANKS AND I LOVE THAT REGAL MAN YOU SHOULD GET A CAR DOMAN SITE SO PEOPLE ALL OVER CAN SEE IT!!

I LIKE THAT CLEAN LOOK EVERYBODY WANTS ME TO DO SOMETHING CRAZY WITH BUCKETS AND A CONSOLE BUT I WANT THAT STOCK CLEAN LOOK LIKE WHAT YOU GOT GOIN ON...WHAT IS THE SEATS?? LEATHER?


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Aug 14 2007, 07:56 AM~8549669
> *I got rid of my headrest, and now only have lap belts.  Maybe I should have kept mine and just got rid of the plastice piece for the seatbelt.
> 
> I got an extra pair of headlight bezels so Im going to chop those bitches up and see how they fit.  So was most of this rigging and fabricating done to the bezels only?  How much chopping if at all did you do to the header panel?  Did they just plug in the same?  I know the high beams and regular beams got different plugs, one has 3 male ends and the other 2.
> *


were did you get those??? i hate the other ones they like hit my neck it pisses me off. :angry:


----------



## XLowLifeX

looks bad ass bro...love them head lights


----------



## Az Lowrider

tight ride homie, ey were did u get the digital dash?


----------



## g-style

what it is check out my muzik at www.myspace.com/therealdeazy


----------



## bad company

hey man what is the colour of the leather seats called?man that is rich looking.


----------



## RegalLimited82

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Nov 21 2007, 07:30 PM~9278295
> *were did you get those??? i hate the other ones they like hit my neck it pisses me off. :angry:
> *


pomona swap meet.....i think the next one is on 1/13


----------



## Gooch

AMAZING



it looks like it came right out of the factory in 2008, I love it.


----------



## Gooch

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Jul 17 2007, 07:04 PM~8330973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




what does each switch do, from left to right?


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by Gooch_@Jan 3 2008, 11:54 PM~9602486
> *what does each switch do, from left to right?
> *


1-front,2 back,3 up dump rl corner and down dump rr corner,4 front left pump, 5 front right pump


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Jan 4 2008, 11:43 PM~9611043
> *1-front,2 back,3 up dump rl corner and down dump rr corner,4 front left pump, 5 front right pump
> *


DO YOU HAVE THE ELECTRIC CLIMATE CONTROL?


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Jul 20 2007, 06:16 PM~8355399
> *i took the seats , consule, and the top half of the door panels to him, did everything else in my garage :biggrin:
> *


what kind of console is that?


----------



## lone star

fresh n clean, love it, good job


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Jul 17 2007, 08:08 PM~8331019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look just like my interior


----------



## 81CutlassCalais

That interior is sick....and clean.

I was gonna do somthing similar in my 81 cutlass calais.


----------



## pako

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by BYT'SFINEST_@Nov 6 2007, 08:35 PM~9170788
> *X2 :dunno:
> *


its out of a 80's cadillac seville rare and hard to find in good condition, ill come across one again and post it in classified.


----------



## Def-Dee

that is the best regal in this forum.
keep up the good work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by Def-Dee_@Jan 24 2008, 03:44 PM~9773919
> *that is the best regal in this forum.
> keep up the good work homie :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man but there's alot of badass regals on here not just mine :biggrin:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

ID GET A LIGHTER STEERINGWHEEL LIKE I SEEN A GRANT ONE THAT WOULD MATCH PERFECT AND ITS ALL WOOD FRONT NO METAL~


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by bagged84regal_@Jan 5 2008, 09:54 AM~9613081
> *DO YOU HAVE THE ELECTRIC CLIMATE CONTROL?
> *


heres the digital touchscreen climate control for u , works perfectly and looks fucken clean


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln

who did the seats? how much they charge you? im in oxnard tryin to get some work done soon but everyone wants tooo much, or maybe im just cheap?


----------



## juicedinsanta12

rubios in oxnard its off of wooley across of gills onions in those shops by scoshe and the dynacorn plant


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Feb 3 2008, 08:37 PM~9857508
> *heres the digital touchscreen climate control for u , works perfectly and looks fucken clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do you need an extra one? I got one if you want to buy it homie


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Feb 6 2008, 02:03 AM~9875965
> *rubios in oxnard its off of wooley across of gills onions in those shops by scoshe and the dynacorn plant
> *



i know who you are talking about. they got down on my brothers car but took forever.


----------



## 86elky

badass regal, i got a 85 same color and all.... i know the color of int. your talkin bout, i ride it every day... looks great, all props...


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Feb 6 2008, 03:03 AM~9875965
> *rubios in oxnard its off of wooley across of gills onions in those shops by scoshe and the dynacorn plant
> *


would you consider getting a extra set of g-body seats, and getting them done for me, and then shipping them to me....willing to pay


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Feb 3 2008, 10:37 PM~9857508
> *heres the digital touchscreen climate control for u , works perfectly and looks fucken clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHERE CAN I SCORE ONE OF THOSE??


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 18 2008, 10:26 PM~9975120
> *would you consider getting a extra set of g-body seats, and getting them done for me, and then shipping them to me....willing to pay
> *


ttt


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## NATIVE MONEY

CAR LOOKS NICE HOMIE


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Feb 22 2008, 09:24 AM~10003853
> *CAR LOOKS NICE HOMIE
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 20 2008, 08:06 PM~9990381
> *ttt
> *


yeah man find out shipping from santa paula ,CA 93060. im down to help u out but just so u know this guy takes his time. he took 2 months on mine.


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Feb 22 2008, 10:24 AM~10003853
> *CAR LOOKS NICE HOMIE
> *


thanks alot man, im surprised on all the good responses i've gotten with this thread


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Feb 22 2008, 10:24 AM~10003853
> *CAR LOOKS NICE HOMIE
> *


thanks alot man, im surprised on all the good responses i've gotten with this thread


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by Swingin80Lincoln_@Feb 6 2008, 09:15 PM~9881585
> *i know who you are talking about.  they got down on my brothers car but took forever.
> *


yeah man he did, but this guy really fucken gets down . he took like 2 months on mine but i dont mind. im going to take my el camino seat to him next week and dont care how long he takes :biggrin:


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by 86elky_@Feb 18 2008, 10:07 PM~9974947
> *badass regal, i got a 85 same color and all....  i know the color of int. your talkin bout, i ride it every day...  looks great, all props...
> *


post some pics!!!!!!!! i wanna see yur ride :cheesy:


----------



## juicedinsanta12

the latest ........fully strapped frame !







.............all work performed by inked! (96 2 door big body rag builder)


----------



## acosta512

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Feb 3 2008, 09:37 PM~9857508
> *heres the digital touchscreen climate control for u , works perfectly and looks fucken clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Dam looking good!!!


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Feb 25 2008, 07:39 PM~10028412
> *:0 Dam looking good!!!
> *


................looking and working good. everythings gotta work :biggrin:


----------



## bad company

Hey man your ride rules!! i asked you earlier on what is the colour of the leather seats called? I thought i would ask again after all the questions you had on this post with a sweet ride like that man!!


----------



## bad company

Hey man your ride rules!! i asked you earlier on what is the colour of the leather seats called? I thought i would ask again after all the questions you had on this post with a sweet ride like that man!!


----------



## 84CoupeDe

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Feb 3 2008, 07:37 PM~9857508
> *heres the digital touchscreen climate control for u , works perfectly and looks fucken clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ohh snap you got to work Adrian That the shit homie


----------



## HARD KANDY

:nicoderm:


----------



## HARD KANDY

:nicoderm:


----------



## HARD KANDY

:nicoderm:


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Mar 8 2008, 05:19 PM~10122369
> *Hey man your ride rules!! i asked you earlier on what is the colour of the leather seats called? I thought i would ask again after all the questions you had on this post with a sweet ride like that man!!
> *


its just a light tan bro its by sem don't have the exact code for it or anything ill try and find out soon man


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Mar 9 2008, 10:21 AM~10126130
> *ohh snap you got to work Adrian That the shit homie
> *


hell yea joey i mastered all that digital frustration !! I'm just happy it all works u know , keep it up joey see ya at a show soon


----------



## juicedinsanta12

next: .......


----------



## 84CoupeDe

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Mar 13 2008, 12:16 AM~10157395
> *hell yea joey i mastered all that digital frustration !! I'm just happy it all works u know , keep it up joey see ya at a show soon
> *


Can wait to see it my eyes are gonna be like      
You know some regals mostly early 80's had fiber optics on the fenders hmmmmmmmmmmm :cheesy:
options,options,options,options :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Mar 30 2008, 10:34 PM~10294078
> *Can wait to see it my eyes are gonna be like
> You know some regals mostly early 80's had fiber optics on the fenders hmmmmmmmmmmm :cheesy:
> options,options,options,options  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hoool up. i need proof!!!!!!!!!!!! i always liked that option but didnt think they came equiped! :0 :0 :0 damn joey i thought i knew it all , ima research that now lol. thanx :biggrin: i did the taillight fiber optics already just for kicks . u know the one mounted on the headliner trim above the third brake light , damn yur rite options options options!


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Mar 31 2008, 12:20 AM~10294753
> *hoool up. i need proof!!!!!!!!!!!!                i always liked that option but didnt think they came equiped!  :0  :0  :0   damn joey i thought i knew it all , ima research that now lol.  thanx  :biggrin: i did the taillight fiber optics already just for kicks . u know the one mounted on the headliner trim above the third brake light , damn yur rite options options options!
> *


fuck speak of the devil!!!!!!! ...........after a sleepless night of optics scrambelin my brain,.........i just got back from pick your parts san fernando and found those fender mounted fiber optics on a 79 regal. i cant wait to see a 84-87 with em :biggrin: i got a pic of it.


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2008, 10:33 AM~9613207
> *what kind of console is that?
> *


heres another center console just like mine 4sale......
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=401520


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## BORN2RHYDE818

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Mar 31 2008, 05:22 PM~10300846
> *fuck speak of the devil!!!!!!!                ...........after a sleepless night of optics scrambelin my brain,.........i just got back from pick your parts san fernando and found those fender mounted fiber optics on a 79 regal. i cant wait to see a 84-87 with em  :biggrin: i got a pic of it.
> *


fiber optics are rare on gbodys :0 :0


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by BORN2RHYDE818_@Apr 2 2008, 09:32 PM~10321202
> *fiber optics are rare on gbodys :0  :0
> *


yup hell yea, its on now


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Apr 4 2008, 02:02 PM~10335986
> *yup hell yea, its on now
> *


i got like 3 sets of them


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by BORN2RHYDE818_@Apr 4 2008, 03:23 PM~10336152
> *i got like 3 sets of them
> *


cutlass ones? u wanna sell a pair? :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Apr 5 2008, 02:20 AM~10340548
> *cutlass ones? u wanna sell a pair? :biggrin:
> *


wanna sell that car? :biggrin:


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 6 2008, 08:13 AM~10346472
> *wanna sell that car?  :biggrin:
> *


ha ha, good one. :biggrin: cant see that happening  :biggrin:


----------



## Lolo22

That the best interrior on a regal that i seen. Fucking clean man. Do you know from what year did the regals came with that digital dash & climate control :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by Lolo22_@Apr 12 2008, 11:26 AM~10398449
> *That the best interrior on a regal that i seen. Fucking clean man. Do you know from what year did the regals came with that digital dash & climate control :thumbsup:    :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


82-87 for the climate control, 84-87 for the digital dash. ...........believe it or not the climate control is harder to install/figure out than the digital dash :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Mar 31 2008, 05:22 PM~10300846
> *fuck speak of the devil!!!!!!!                ...........after a sleepless night of optics scrambelin my brain,.........i just got back from pick your parts san fernando and found those fender mounted fiber optics on a 79 regal. i cant wait to see a 84-87 with em  :biggrin: i got a pic of it.
> *


My homie has them on his 82 regal I'll have to take a pic to compare them from the 79 you never now, they might be different and you know how judges are at pebble beach :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Apr 13 2008, 07:09 PM~10407410
> *My homie has them on his 82 regal I'll have to take a pic to compare them from the 79 you never now, they might be different and you know how judges are at pebble beach :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


............yeah joey that would be great homie, hook it up soon i cant wait! :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Mar 13 2008, 02:00 AM~10157331
> *its just a light tan bro its by sem don't have the exact code for it or anything ill try and find out soon man
> *


Santa Fe??? I think your interior is the exact same as mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin

Stupid server.


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 14 2008, 12:02 PM~10412471
> *Santa Fe???  I think your interior is the exact same as mine.  :thumbsup:
> *


i think so man, i just got like 8 of them and never really read the cap. or just plain forgot. :biggrin: but yea big pimpin it is the same as yours bro :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~

WHAT UP ADREAN HOWS THAT REGAL COMING ALONG ? :nicoderm:


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by ~MONTECARLOW~_@May 8 2008, 07:31 PM~10611413
> *WHAT UP ADREAN HOWS THAT REGAL COMING ALONG ? :nicoderm:
> *


sup jose! yea its getin there just finished swapping in the strapped frame this week, bodyman nex! howz yur monte? :0 ....P.S. hook it up with the moonman! i need my 42"


----------



## 84n87regal

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Jul 17 2007, 06:08 PM~8331019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How did they take out the middle seat in the front so it looked like the drivers seat,? put a driver seat on the passenger side or cut the middle lower section out of the passenger seat. That looks great i, want to keep my pillow tops and put a console that will fit for my slap shifter. Thanks buddy


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by 84n87regal_@Jun 17 2008, 12:50 AM~10886216
> *How did they take out the middle seat in the front so it looked like the drivers seat,? put a driver seat on the passenger side or cut the middle lower section out of the passenger seat. That looks great i, want to keep my pillow tops and put a console that will fit for my slap shifter. Thanks buddy
> *


cant put a driver on the passenger side. just cut the foam and steel frame underneath, thats it. simple.


----------



## 29775

damn best interior ever... looks like double R material in there.. real clean..


----------



## Dino

beautiful looking car!!


----------



## heyzel

I'm loving ur interior mane


----------



## juicedinsanta12

:0


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

just curious on what color is the car.....like a mint or something? :dunno:


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by Distinctive Dreamer_@Jul 1 2008, 06:47 PM~10992128
> *just curious on what color is the car.....like a mint or something?  :dunno:
> *


1986 buick regal sage


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Jul 1 2008, 08:24 PM~10992369
> *1986 buick regal sage
> *


----------



## dreamss

Where did you get that digital climate control from?


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by dreamss_@Jul 2 2008, 11:36 AM~10997209
> *Where did you get that digital climate control from?
> *


a regal :|


----------



## royalts-car-club

> :0 what the fuk how the fuk nevermind doesnt matter shit is clean homie :thumbsup:
> 
> but if you could plese tell me or if you can get some bezels ill buy i need them asap my car looks horrible without them thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know i know i cracked it when putting it back on right after i painted it :banghead: its on my to do list :biggrin:


----------



## sweepea

:worship:


----------



## GUNK

:biggrin: that has to be the best damn regal interior ever.


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by GUNK_@Jul 28 2008, 11:16 PM~11202959
> *:biggrin:   that has to be the best damn regal interior ever.
> *


thanks alot "gunk"


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
hows the ride coming out ?


----------



## popsride77

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Jul 18 2007, 04:44 PM~8339583
> *tahnks bro, but im not done yet i still gotta pick up my headrests, and my seat belts too. .    the inside before was this weird green, like a mint. ps this regal is an 81.  well was an 81 now a 86 :uh:
> *


What is the difference between the 81 and 86 years...exactly what changes on them? Just curious?


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by ~MONTECARLOW~_@Aug 6 2008, 08:55 PM~11279408
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> hows the ride coming out ?
> *


sup jose, well just gotta get on the bodywork now . and thats it man just takin it day by day


----------



## Dino

ttt


----------



## DYABLITO

I'm loving those seats :0 .I need your guts for my regal :biggrin: .


----------



## Montecarloman78

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Jul 17 2007, 07:04 PM~8330973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...heres the pic wit the fully working display..  got it a while back just updated it now,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where You Get The Digital Da$h? Anyone Now A Cheap Digital Da$h For 78 Monte Carlo???

~~Ju$tice~~


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78_@Nov 25 2008, 10:17 PM~12259708
> *Where You Get The Digital Da$h? Anyone Now A Cheap Digital Da$h For 78 Monte Carlo???
> 
> ~~Ju$tice~~
> *


yup, i can make a digital dash from the junk yard fit clean and wire up perfect. already figured it out for my daily el camino . same as the montes


----------



## Montecarloman78

How Much For You To Make One And $end It To Fre$No Cali?

~~Ju$tice~~


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78_@Nov 25 2008, 11:50 PM~12260747
> *How Much For You To Make One And $end It To Fre$No Cali?
> 
> ~~Ju$tice~~
> *


i can do it if your really serious , but it would take a little time since i have to get it then do the work . pm me if your serious


----------



## mrpato316

can you get ahold of a digital dash for my 81 regal???? btw clean ass ride!!!!!!


----------



## juicedinsanta12

> _Originally posted by mrpato316_@Nov 30 2008, 01:33 AM~12292849
> *can you get ahold of a digital dash for my 81 regal???? btw clean ass ride!!!!!!
> *


they didnt have digital in 81, but. you can install a 84-87 digital dash in it


----------



## Clutch100

so sharp


----------



## SERIOUS

Love this interior. This is exactly what I had in mind fir mine. Great work man. Now I have pictures to show the upolstery shop when I'm ready...


----------



## 79cutsupreme

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Nov 26 2008, 12:37 AM~12261397
> *i can do it if your really serious , but it would take a little time since i have to get it then do the work . pm me if your serious
> *


can you make one for a 79 oldsmobile cutlass?? willing to pay homie. let me know.


----------



## lincolnswanga

damn bro that interior is super clean  

TTT


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS+Oct 22 2009, 02:32 PM~15435149-->
> 
> 
> 
> Love this interior. This is exactly what I had in mind fir mine. Great work man. Now I have pictures to show the upolstery shop when I'm ready...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DEFINATLEY, it looks better than factory fresh :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2007, 08:06 PM~8331001
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2007, 08:08 PM~8331019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2007, 08:10 PM~8331036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juicedinsanta12_@Jul 18 2007, 06:49 PM~8339618
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What year and model did these interior courtesy lights come in?


----------



## CharkBait

Very clean and simple. Im in oxnard i read one of your 1st post on this topic about the shop rubio's where is he located?


----------



## pako

ey man what did you use to paint ur dash?


----------



## pako

if u used sem spray can.. what prep work did you do?


----------



## CharkBait

Pako heres what he said its on the 1st page...




> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Jul 19 2007, 01:11 PM~8346063
> *take it out the car, spray some vinyl prep on it , scuff it down good with a red scuff pad, rinse it, dry..... . then quikly wipe it down with thinner . dry...... then spray some vinyl paint. i usd SEM color coat, just enough to cover it
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Jul 19 2007, 04:11 PM~8346063
> *take it out the car, spray some vinyl prep on it , scuff it down good with a red scuff pad, rinse it, dry..... . then quikly wipe it down with thinner . dry...... then spray some vinyl paint. i usd SEM color coat, just enough to cover it
> *


you were one of the lucky ones who's dash wasnt already cracked


----------



## onone

thats filthy bro good work


----------



## CUTLASS GEORGE

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Jul 17 2007, 06:08 PM~8331019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 one of the cleanest so far :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited

> how were these seats and center column made? did they come factory like that? Id like to do that to mine


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> how were these seats and center column made? did they come factory like that? Id like to do that to mine
> 
> 
> 
> Seats look factory, i've had 2 '86 regal Limted's that had the 40/40 split bucket factory pillow tops along with a factory center console bolted to the floor. Neither had that arm rest though so that probably custom or the seats used to be a 60/40 split bench. The driver side comes with 6 way power seat, so just find another seat as a donor and use track, wiring, switch and bolt it on to the passenger side.
> 
> As for the center console in the pic, it's from an 80's Cadi Seville. I've been looking for one since he posted this topic and no luck
Click to expand...


----------



## pako

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Nov 4 2009, 08:21 PM~15566029
> *Pako heres what he said its on the 1st page...
> *


thanks man.. i always skip to the last pages on the threads..


----------



## 391_cutlass

NICE INTERIOR :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.SKAMS




----------



## 909cHEx909

:thumbsup:


----------



## 86_CutlassSalon

One of the best lookin


----------



## Arhythmic

I know that I'm probably 2 years too late, but... THAT INTERIOR IS AWESOME!!! 
It's a great inspiration for me, since I want to do my Grand Prix in the same color palette! :thumbsup:


----------

